# building my own royal vivarium..



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

I want to build my own vivarium (3ft L x 2ft H x 18inch W) out of 18mm MDF.

But i don't know what the measurements of the peices wood (ect back, sides, top, bottom)

Could someone help that might of done one or knows how to..

thanks.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

To be fair, you can buy a viv of that size off the shelf for £60. Comes ready assembled and less hassle unless you want something _really_ different.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

3' x 18" x 18" would be fine for a Royal. Like other poster said you can get them for a reasonable price new & without all the hassle of building one. I was looking at building some but the cost would of been more than i could of bought them for off somewhere like Homes4reptiles :2thumb:. Check out Homes4reptiles, ebay etc.. you will get a viv that size quite cheap.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> I want to build my own vivarium (*3ft L x 2ft H x 18inch W*) out of 18mm MDF.
> 
> But i don't know what the measurements of the peices wood (ect back, sides, top, bottom)
> 
> ...


you have answerd your own question there surely...

your probaly best buying one from the shop tbh less hassle for you that way


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pete-vtr said:


> you have answerd your own question there surely...


nah you need to take into account the wood thickness so you need to add or remove 36mm depending on whether it's the inside or outside that's going to be those sizes... but that's mainly to get the back piece the right size.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Meko said:


> nah you need to take into account the wood thickness so you need to add or remove 36mm depending on whether it's the inside or outside that's going to be those sizes... but that's mainly to get the back piece the right size.


 
all he needs is a tape measure, then its just basic mathematics.

wouldnt you agree...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i would now, but that's after making my first one and making the fundemental mistake of arsing the sizes up when it came to the back.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

is 100 pound for a 3x2x2 brand new with bulb fitting cheap


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

kingball said:


> is 100 pound for a 3x2x2 brand new with bulb fitting cheap


Bloody hell are they gold plated.

I have just built a 60x24x24 for £60 out of wallnut melamine that included the glass


----------



## steve e (Apr 25, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> I want to build my own vivarium (3ft L x 2ft H x 18inch W) out of 18mm MDF.
> 
> But i don't know what the measurements of the peices wood (ect back, sides, top, bottom)
> 
> ...





Whosthedaddy said:


> To be fair, you can buy a viv of that size off the shelf for £60. Comes ready assembled and less hassle unless you want something _really_ different.


Try LoobyLou she lives in rainham essex i can really recommend their vivs. Believe they have an offer on at the moment.


----------

